# Thanks AT



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

What I love about the field forum is you can still find "archers helping archers". Thanks Brown Hornet and X hunter for your help today. 

This forum still seems mostly immune from some of the pettiness found in some of the other forums.

John


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

sharkred7 said:


> What I love about the field forum is you can still find "archers helping archers". Thanks Brown Hornet and X hunter for your help today.
> 
> *This forum still seems mostly immune from some of the pettiness found in some of the other forums.*
> 
> John


We take NO prisoners! :wink:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I haven't posted over here much, but I have been reading here a lot (want to start shooting field) and I have noticed that. This forum is a LOT better than the general


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your welcome buddy 

It is nice to have a place to actually talk about archery and what not.....and not just who makes the best strings, what bow is faster....and who's bow is faster or better.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your welcome buddy
> 
> It is nice to have a place to actually talk about archery and what not.....and not just who makes the best strings, what bow is faster....and who's bow is faster or better.


my release triggers faster than yours.....:nyah:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your welcome buddy
> 
> It is nice to have a place to actually talk about archery and what not.....and not just who makes the best strings, what bow is faster....and who's bow is faster or better.


But just so you know my is better!!!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

But the better part of this is the lack of emotional criticism often spewed as gospel in the other forums. It gets old quick with all the arguing over petty crap. I doubt a single thread goes thru the GenPop forum without bashing and negative comments being thrown around...


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

hdracer said:


> But the better part of this is the lack of emotional criticism often spewed as gospel in the other forums. It gets old quick with all the arguing over petty crap. I doubt a single thread goes thru the GenPop forum without bashing and negative comments being thrown around...


You should go hang out on the Slowtwitch forum (endurance athlete forum). It's crazy what some people will tell others....especially when a site is not as moderated as this one. This forum is really a blessing when you consider that.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> We take NO prisoners! :wink:


Speak for yourself ...... :wink:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*Field Forum*

I am new to AT, but not to Field. Field archers have a long tradition of helping others. May that always be so.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sharkred7 said:


> What I love about the field forum is you can still find "archers helping archers". Thanks Brown Hornet and X hunter for your help today.
> 
> This forum still seems mostly immune from some of the pettiness found in some of the other forums.
> 
> John


:wink:You must be incredibly desperate!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe!! But I'll take any help I can get, you seen some of the scores theses BHFS guys are puttin' up lately:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

That's what I love about field archery.
It's not about how fast your bow is, the latest greatest gadget, or pounding on your chest to prove your a bigger man than the next guy.
It's about being the best shot "you" can be. Most of the guys I've met on a field course didn't worry about what the next guy shot, or had (unless maybe if they had an extra:darkbeer Rather than sit around and bicker over who's better we leave that on the course, and spend the off time hangin out, and having fun.

This venue really put the fun back into archery for me. I got so sick of the same old BS that goes on everywhere else. I started shooting field because I wanted to better my 3-d game, but since I shot my first field round I haven't shot any 3-d at all.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, 3D is not any fun to me any more. I shoot for fun with friends and thats it. Too much bickering and accusations of cheating, not fun.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> :wink:You must be incredibly desperate!


Kent not everybody needs help figuring out how to make the suction cup tiped arrows stick to the glass!!! 

But when they do we all know to point them to the nearest rainbow to find little ole' you!!!


----------

